# arctic cat atv efi problem?



## mizuno24jad (Aug 21, 2012)

hey guys, ive got a 2009 arctic cat 550 with electronic fuel injection, last time i rode, efi was flashing on my dash, anyone have any ideas on what the problem could be with the fuel injection?


----------



## 02660 (Sep 1, 2012)

Try       www.arcticchat.com


----------

